# Do you own a Rockford Fosgate Punch 800a2 or A Punch 60 (DSM?)? I MAY HAVE YOUR BIRTHSHEET!



## boostedbox (Feb 20, 2016)

If you own a Punch 800a2 (that you purchased off of ebay a few years ago) with the serial number 4527406000-01 I have your amps birth sheet and manual.
If you own a Punch 60 Serial# B1ARB3K021471 I also have YOUR birth sheet. 
I know this is a long shot. But if either of you guys happen across this post contact me via boostedbox at hitmail dit cam and I will try to get these to you if you'd like to have them.


----------

